# Mozart - KV 43 - Symphony No. 6



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

How do you rate this piece?

Mozart was only 11 years old when he composed this symphony. What a lovely boy!










The symphony 1 is pretty good, but the symphony 6, written three years later, IMO shows the progress of the little artist.

I agree with this comment under the video.

_"One of the most beautiful pieces of Mozart. Why are his early symphonies overlooked? "_

I agree: these very early works deserve more attention.


----------



## Chat Noir (4 mo ago)

Very good to excellent considering it was the work of a boy. Though by this point he'd already written a lot including an opera! Fine fellow he was.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I don't find anything memorable in Mozart's symphony 6 - Not so good, not so bad.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

I like the early symphonies just fine. No. 25 is his first truly great symphony to me, but there were flashes of brilliance in 7, 9, 14, and 20 before that.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

The only one of the early symphonies that I've ever thought was worth the trouble hearing is K95, which I fell in love with when Martin Scorsese used it in the film After Hours. But it appears to maybe not be by Mozart after all!

Martin Scorsese´s "After Hours" Ending Scene - YouTube


----------



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

Bulldog said:


> I don't find anything memorable in Mozart's symphony 6 - Not so good, not so bad.


00:58-1:29 and 10:32-10:42 are the most memorable themes IMO.


----------



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

Mandryka said:


> The only one of the early symphonies that I've ever thought was worth the trouble hearing is K95, which I fell in love with when Martin Scorsese used it in the film After Hours. But it appears to maybe not be by Mozart after all!
> 
> Martin Scorsese´s "After Hours" Ending Scene - YouTube


The symphony 45 is an other nice piece, but it's not 100% sure that it has been composed by Mozart.


----------

